# Decoder Pro/Windows 8 problem,I'm lost.



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Six months ago,I bought a new computer with Windows 8.I then proceeded to configure it for my PR3/PTB decoder configuration setup.I followed Digitrax's instruction to the letter and succeeded...it worked beautifully.

Today I tried using the exact same setup,plugged to the same USB port and Decoder Pro gives me a "COM3 not found" message.That I know of,I haven't changed a thing on the computer.Anybody have an idea what happened and/or what to do?Thanks.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Check to see what COM port the PR3 is on now.

They change sometimes.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Computers aren't my field of competence.I don't know how to check this on W8 (8.1 version).


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

One thing I don't understand though...I connect my mouse on the same USB port and it works.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Six months ago,I bought a new computer with Windows 8.I then proceeded to configure it for my PR3/PTB decoder configuration setup.I followed Digitrax's instruction to the letter and succeeded...it worked beautifully.
> 
> Today I tried using the exact same setup,plugged to the same USB port and Decoder Pro gives me a "COM3 not found" message.That I know of,I haven't changed a thing on the computer.Anybody have an idea what happened and/or what to do?Thanks.


The “COMx” ports on Windows are dynamic. When something on a USB port is moved or not powered up first, the “COMx” can change from say COM3 to COM4. Not familiar with your setup; but if you can find the Windows “Device Manager”, it can show you the assigned “COMx” ports.
Bob


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I found the device manager.First,none of the elements have a "COM" title.Then I clicked on everyone of them and get the "device working properly" message.

I also tried connecting to the other USB port...no joy.

My setup:Asus S550C with W8 upgraded to W8.1
Digitrax PR3/Soundtraxx PTB100/Prog.track

The only solution I can think of is emptying the computer and bring it back to original condition then do the whole re-installation again if I can't find the problem...a PITA I'd like to avoid if can be.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Was forgetting...the computer plays a short note when I plug something to the USB port,it makes me believe it sees something.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Here is a screen show of Device Manager from my Win8 computer used for my layout.

You can see the two LocoBuffer devices (perform the same function as your PR3) and the COM ports they are currently assigned.

You can click the "View" menu item and chose to show hidden items - perhaps that would reveal something.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I was able to install the PR3 with W8 as Digitrax's instructions were spot on.They showed the same panel you do.Mine has been upgraded to W8.1 and the VCOM ports have disappeared from the device manager.

I'll keep trying for a bit more.If failing,I guess I'll have to start a W8 recovery and start over again...but this time WILL NOT upgrade to W8.1...I have no instructions for this version.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

I also upgrade a W8 machine to W8.1 - and had issues - though not with COM ports but with network communications.

I started over and just stuck with W8 - you may have to do the same.

Did you try viewing any hidden devices?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

OK,where I am now...I've reset the computer to W8 and redone the PR3/Decoder Pro install (twice) and now get a "Java stopped working" message.I'm about to throw that computer through the closest window...not a virtual one.......


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Windows eight.*

/\ /\ Up above, Jake, very funny.HaHaHa.The computers can be very frustrating, take a break and just stick with it. Good luck, Regards,tr1
l l


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Well,I'm definitely totally lost.I have brought the computer back to W8 and re-done the whole installation process (three times so far) being very thorough with all instructions,installing the PR3 driver (device manager confirms),then Java (also confirmed) then finally Decoder Pro.

If I unplug the USB cable,DP says COM3 not found.Then I plug the USB,DP does see it but I have to restart it for it to remember the connection.It then trys to start but now I get the message "Java has stopped working"....Anybody have an idea what's wrong?I'm not a computer pro at all,I can't even decompress a file.


----------

